# Temp hearing done.



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

My stbxh was a no show and his lawyer was late. The temp orders state that he gets every other weekend and 4 hours on Wednesday with the normal split of holidays/vacation time and CS will be based upon state median salary...so the kids will be receiving $972 a month...which is better than the $0 stbxh has been working on. Arrears/alimony will be decided at the final hearing.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Congrats!


It's bittersweet.

Despite the abuse over the years I am starting to mourn the marriage and what could have been, but I am mourning something that was never meant to be. His behavior since the separation just proved that I really never knew him at all.


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

And he is now acting like he didn't know the hearing was today, but his lawyer was there.....I know my lawyer was all over me yesterday for clarifications. I assume his lawyer did the same at some point over the last few days.

Wonder if these are crocodile tears or if he will object?.....


----------

